
Hanlon's razor - niyazpk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hanlon%27s_razor
======
InclinedPlane
I think "Grey's law" is actually more relevant in most cases:

 _"Any sufficiently advanced incompetence is indistinguishable from malice."_

Sometimes motivations matter, sometimes motivations are irrelevant because the
damage is the same regardless of intentions.

